# Negative Photos



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Photos of various things which I inverted on the PC. I trust this is the right forum, these being photomanipulations.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Negative images are always fascinating.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

to me not so much


----------

